# SIRIUS XM5 launch



## satlaunch (Oct 8, 2010)

Launch of SIRIUS XM-5 radio satellite with Proton is planned on October 14th, 18:53 GMT according to satlaunch.blogspot.com/2010/10/next-launch-sirius-xm-5.html


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Ive seen several Sirius XM sats go up, but im not seeing hardly any new channels being added.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I think so far, they have just been replacing older satellites with newer ones. I think they used three and four to replace one and two (forget the names rock and roll, rhythm and blues)


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You can put a million satellites in orbit, but if you don't have additional bandwidth allocated to you, you're not getting any more channels.

Sirius/XM has a tiger by the tail. They COULD use all the spectrum for one consolidated service, but that would require replacing at least half, perhaps ALL of the radios out there. They're just starting to make money now and I don't think they're up for replacing 19 million units - especially those that are 'built in' to cars as factory units.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

jamieh1 said:


> Ive seen several Sirius XM sats go up, but im not seeing hardly any new channels being added.


All spectrum/broadcasting capacity that Sirius XM is authorized to use was already fully used by the original satellites of both services. The new satellites cannot provide any additional channel capacity... just replacement (possibly with a slightly better/stronger signal) or backup for any of the previously launched satellites.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

jamieh1 said:


> Ive seen several Sirius XM sats go up, but im not seeing hardly any new channels being added.


I don't want them to add new channels, I would love better sound quality


----------

